# Our bun Gabriel passed yesterday morning



## djhartm (May 22, 2012)

Our California, whom we adopted from the House Rabbit Society, passed away on our bed last night as we did our best to comfort him. He was ~8 years old, & neutered. We noticed around Easter that he was not finishing his food, and he had an episode of lethargy, which cleared-up on its own. Saturday morning he was fine, eating carrots & alert. By early afternoon he was lethargic again but we did our best to give him fluids. Sunday he was still lethargic and now not eating or urinating/defecating. I tried to massage his stomach and did not feel anything abnormal. His condition remained unchanged throughout the day, and by late night, he would not take water by syringe. We I had him on his back rubbing his tummy, He urinated a bit, and it was very thick, almost gelatinous. We put him in a blanket (I noticed he was getting cool, which I now know is a sign of shock) between us in bed & checked-on him during the night. Monday AM he started to 'scream'; we were terrified (truly a horrific sound) & held him as his body trembled like an electric shock was passing through it, and then he died.

A friend came over who took care of him when we traveled, and helped us bury him. My wife & I are traumatized by the manner in which he died, which seemed horrifically painful and scary to him. He did not deserve to die in that manner. I know we should focus on the 8 great years we gave each other with lots of love, pets & treats, but this is just killing us. Somehow, it would have been easier if he had just passed quietly, but we just feel terrible.

I know it is largely irrelevant, but is it normal that rabbits die this violently? We hope & pray he was not suffering too much at the end and is now in a better place.

RIP Gabriel & thank you for sharing your wonderful life with us!


----------



## MiniLopHop (May 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had a dear 19 year old cat that went into respiratory distress, has seizures and died at my feet looking at me for help, it was just so quick there was nothing I could do. So I understand the trauma when they pass violently and there's nothing you can do to help them. All I can say is that memory will fade over time and you will be able to focus on the good times you had together. Gabriel was clearly loved and a happy bun until the end. You did everything possible to try to help him.

Binky free sweet Gabriel. ray:


----------



## LakeCondo (May 22, 2012)

He didn't suffer long & you need to remember how good his life was. He knew you did the best you could under the circumstances.


----------



## djhartm (May 22, 2012)

Thank you for all your kind replies.

This was my first bun, and I never imagined either owning one, or becoming so attached.

When the time is right, I know we will adopt another one either from the SPCA or HRS.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 22, 2012)

What a great life, 8 years of love and attention. He died where he felt the safest.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 22, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. It tough to see them go like that. I know it's all fresh in your mind, but don't let that be what you remember Gabriel for. In time, I'm hoping you remember all the good times this sweet bun gave you. And when you are ready, welcome another in to experience the awesome companionship of a bunny. 

Binky Free Gabriel.

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 22, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Gabriel. We lost our little girl Coal last week--13+ years, but it was too short. Like your Gabriel, I noticed she was slowing down, not finishing treats and food, so with her we knew it was serious as she loved her food. She couldn't move around too well, so we gave her a much lower box and put wall to wall carpet in her hutch. I ended taking her to the vet as she couldn't use her back legs and I'd been cleaning her off for more than a month. My fervent wish was that she would pass at home, but it wasn't to be. It was kind of selfish of me to keep her so long when I should have taken her in, but she was still eating and getting around mostly with her front legs and she was such a sweet bunny I couldn't bear to part with her till she gave up. You gave Gabriel love and a good life--that's what's important. Rest in peace little man and Binky with our little Coal.


----------

